# Pumps and feeding



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Some folks use trash pumps and a tote.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I like my Pump System from Mann Lake. I use 300 gallon totes w/ it for the syrup. Sure, I could have found the parts and put it together myself, but Mann Lake did all that for me. So I bought it. It has served me well.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I use a sump pump in a 55 gallon plastic barrel.

I'm pretty sure its this one.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Flotec-1-4-HP-Utility-Pump-FP0S1600X/202853917


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I build my own pumps better then any thing you can buy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Does David sell these pumps? Inquiring minds want to know.

Jean-Marc


----------



## wglord (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Honda trash pump and a 300 gallon tank with hose reel and it works great. The Honda is reliable (get one at Northern) and get a tank with a large port as 250 gallon totes have too small an opening. Put a T on the out side of the pump to recirculate water to the tank and you can mix and pump at the same time.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Most all IBC's (totes) have a 2 inch outlet, more that enough and easy to handle with a forklift. The pump I use is a 1 inch bronze rotery gear pump it pumps 25 gpm with a 40 gpm pressure relief valve that recirculate back to the tote it will easily maintain 60 psi with two 75' 3/4 hoses going. Most of the parts are available through most industrial supply catalogs. If you don't want to build one you can pick one up the next time your in CA.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Sure I would like one or two. California is a bit of a drive. Now if you can ship then no problem... put me down for 2. Thanks for taking care of us. I did send you a private message.

Jean-Marc


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Davidsbee how about a shopping list sometime when you have time. Looks like you are using a 5hp Honda to run the pump.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I use a 150 gallon propane tank. I changed out top fittings to a ball valve to fill thru and another hole has pressure guage and quick coupler for air hookup. I attached a 3/4 garden hose to drain in bottom of tank. I fill with 100 gallons of syrup and pressurize to 70 psi. Nice thing there is no noise when you are filling feeders at bee yard.

Johnny


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Broke-T said:


> I use a 150 gallon propane tank. I changed out top fittings to a ball valve to fill thru and another hole has pressure guage and quick coupler for air hookup. I attached a 3/4 garden hose to drain in bottom of tank. I fill with 100 gallons of syrup and pressurize to 70 psi. Nice thing there is no noise when you are filling feeders at bee yard.
> 
> Johnny


Johny,
Thanks for describing this. How did you make the drain? Was there already a fitting installed on the tank to attach the hose to?
How do you fill the tank? How does it ride in your truck? Vertically or horizontally? (I'm not visualizing a 150 Gallon Propane Tank).

Thanks,
Adam
http://vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Previously seen propane/syrup tanks ...









From this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...p-pump&p=739871&highlight=pressure#post739871

One from KeithJ ...








From this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?277653-Shortage-of-bees-in-almonds/page3


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dont really think one needs to mention who has the blue one. Read here long enough, one instantly recognizes that color...


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

adamf said:


> Johny,
> Thanks for describing this. How did you make the drain? Was there already a fitting installed on the tank to attach the hose to?
> How do you fill the tank? How does it ride in your truck? Vertically or horizontally? (I'm not visualizing a 150 Gallon Propane Tank).
> 
> ...


The tank already had a 3/4 drain plug that I replaced with a ballvalve and hose connector. I fill with an electric pump out of totes. The tank sits in the bed of my 1 ton.

Johnny


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

grozzie2 said:


> Dont really think one needs to mention who has the blue one. Read here long enough, one instantly recognizes that color...


Thanks for the repost and link references! 


Adam
http://vpqueenbees.com


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Broke-T said:


> The tank already had a 3/4 drain plug that I replaced with a ballvalve and hose connector. I fill with an electric pump out of totes. The tank sits in the bed of my 1 ton.
> 
> Johnny


Thanks,
Adam


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I run this pump I built. Pump a gallon of 20% thinned syrup 55 in 7-8 seconds. 4 hp honda. Instead of running the pressure relief line back into tote, I have it running back into the main line.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I have access to gear reduction engines and belts/pulleys etc.. I am a small engine mechanic , Running an engine at lower rpms give you less HP, so is there any benefit to get the reduction or just go straight off the crank @ 3600 RPMs ? I want to get a gear pump and do something very similar to what RAK has in the pictures.
I know I can just change pulley sizes to accommodate the ratio for lower RPMS for the gear pump that runs at something around 1700 ?? or whatever it is suggested for but I am just curious what was the better avenue to go.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Ben, I believe I have a 6:1 ratio. It's been a while since I built it but I looked up the engine rpm and optimal rpm for gear pump for viscous material and 6:1 put me at a good rpm. If you buy a gear pump, get one without any grease zerks that doesn't require grease. I have to pump in food grade grease once in a while but I only paid somewhere around $60 on ebay.


----------

